# ryobi battery stuck!



## Sassygal

We have a ryobi lawn mower that we have owned and operated for over two years but when we tried to pull out the battery to recharged it we found it is stuck. We know all about the needed powerful grip in order to get battery out of lawn mower after all, we have used if often over the last few years. The lawn mower works great if we can get the battery recharged. My husband is so discouraged he is ready to give up so I need any and all suggestions please. This is extremely discouraging being the lawn mower isn't showing signs of age yet and would expect better from ryobi. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bud9051

Hi Sassy and welcome to the forum.

Here is a related thread that may help. Take a look and let us know.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/small-hands-cant-remove-ryobi-battery-packs-569481/

Bud


----------



## Sassygal

Thanks Bud and I agree small hands are a problem when removing the battery from the ryobi lawn mower but my husband is a tall man with large hands and a powerful grip and he is unable to get it unstuck. I hate to think I will have to purchase another $400-$500 lawn mower all because we can't get our battery out to recharge it. The lawn mower works amazing as long as the battery is charged so I am on a mission to get this out without destroying the lawn mower. 

Thanks


----------



## Bud9051

I think the message from that thread (and I found others like http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/ryobi-battery-stuck-71348/) is that once removed you will need to do something to lessen the problem. That thread used wax to act as the lubricant.

For years my company repaired typewriters and calculators that used plastic keys that slid inside mating plastic tubes. When they became difficult to operate we used ArmorAll as a lubricant as it did not get sticky like many petroleum products and was really slick on plastics. The advantage of the ArmorAll is it is a liquid and you can spray it onto the current problem to hopefully soak in and let you remove the battery.

Batteries do swell up and that may explain where the problem is coming from.

I'll let you read.

Bud
Run this search: battery stuck on Ryobi lawn mower
Looks like you are not alone


----------



## del schisler

Sassygal said:


> We have a ryobi lawn mower that we have owned and operated for over two years but when we tried to pull out the battery to recharged it we found it is stuck. We know all about the needed powerful grip in order to get battery out of lawn mower after all, we have used if often over the last few years. The lawn mower works great if we can get the battery recharged. My husband is so discouraged he is ready to give up so I need any and all suggestions please. This is extremely discouraging being the lawn mower isn't showing signs of age yet and would expect better from ryobi. Thanks for any help.


go here and see if this helps https://www.google.com/search?ei=xY...0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1j33i160k1.0.rWQ2mWVMbc4


----------



## Guap0_

Apparently, Ryobi batteries get stuck in a lot of their products, so says google. Would a hair dryer do anything?


----------



## Bud9051

Hi sassy, any luck?

Bud

Is this your mower?


----------



## Sassygal

Thanks for the suggestion I just now got your message. I am going to try this tonight or tomorrow and will get back with you. I am willing to try just about anything. Thanks so much Bud. Tammy


----------



## tstex

If you replaced your grass w a large rock garden you would no longer need the lawn mower..


----------



## Sassygal

Thanks but don't think I want a rock garden for a yard in which my dogs play. We finally got the battery unstuck but it wasn't an easy ordeal. We had to take a large part of the mower apart but we got it fixed.


----------



## Bud9051

Thanks for the update. There were a lot of videos discussing how to modify the batteries and the port they insert into to make sure this doesn't happen again.

Best,
Bud

And I'm jealous of anyone who can be working on their lawnmower this time of year, temps currently negative here, but no snakes.


----------



## Sassygal

Well it is going to be cold the next few days and maybe a little snow of I am lucky. This time of year I mainly use the lawnmower to pick up the leaves. I was definitely happy to have the battery unstuck so I could charge it. I haven't seen the other videos you mention. I will have to view them for I definitely don't want this to happen again. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

If it is just difficult to pull out after the latch is released I'd probably be enjinerin me a handle to pull with.


----------



## Kurne

Came across this thread because I was having the same problem after using the Ryobi lawnmower for the first time today. I didn’t see a solution that worked so I decided to share this with you. Hope it helps.


To those who are still having problems, this may work for you. I wouldn’t recommend wax, WD40 or any lubricant. The battery housing has a tight fit, but I don’t think the battery or the battery case will swell enough making it hard to get the battery out.


Someone posted a partly correct solution by pressing the inner point of the catch release button. However, while the battery is installed, you may think the catch is released all the way when you press the button...it’s not. While holding the release button, try pushing down the battery with your other hand…not much force needed. When you feel a slight movement, press the release button a little harder, you will hear a louder click, pull the battery out. Good luck.


----------



## pandes

this thread should be good


----------



## perseverance64

Kurne said:


> Came across this thread because I was having the same problem after using the Ryobi lawnmower for the first time today. I didn’t see a solution that worked so I decided to share this with you. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> To those who are still having problems, this may work for you. I wouldn’t recommend wax, WD40 or any lubricant. The battery housing has a tight fit, but I don’t think the battery or the battery case will swell enough making it hard to get the battery out.
> 
> 
> Someone posted a partly correct solution by pressing the inner point of the catch release button. However, while the battery is installed, you may think the catch is released all the way when you press the button...it’s not. While holding the release button, try pushing down the battery with your other hand…not much force needed. When you feel a slight movement, press the release button a little harder, you will hear a louder click, pull the battery out. Good luck.


Hi Kurne...thank you for posting the information about pushing down a bit...I didn't hear a louder click than the one, but all of a sudden the battery slid out. I had been thinking I'm just too old and weak (senior female) to pull that battery out of the mower...I had tried several times, you were an answer to pray (literally). Thank you so much!


----------



## smhaeger

I just had the same problem with my Ryobi cordless battery. When you remove it from the mower, you have to press farther back on the release button to get it to disengage. Don't just press on the part of the button you can see. Move your finger farther back and press. You'll hear a click and it will slide right out. Shouldn't need any sort of lubricant. Give it a try!


----------



## Icandoittoo

*Re: ryobi battery stuck! SOLUTION*

i was gifted a Ryobi 36v mower and then purchased the battery and the charger . the battery was incredibly tricky to remove and so I came online to see if it was a regular problem for people,.. ah ah.. so after fully charging the battery over night i set out this morning .( with rested hands) to figure a way to make it easier to remove. I sanded the slides of where the battery enters the port on the mower, brushed and damped wiped the slides and where the sides of the battery rest and wiped the battery itself. before inserting the battery i smudged on cornstarch (cornflour) where the battery slides into and onto the sides of the battery. fingers crossed that i was on a winner i slid the battery home. away I went on a test run for time. 40 minutes later and well pleased with the huge area covered before it was run flat.. without allowing time to cool, ( as a test) I reached down and lightly " palm hit" the battery then found the button, wow that's a "hidden secret" pressed the button to release and grabbed that battery and had it in my hand with ease. Oh my Goodness!! yipee... my hands are smallish and I'm not that strong so this was awesome, after the frustration of yesterday .


----------



## mmfiore

Sassygal said:


> We have a ryobi lawn mower that we have owned and operated for over two years but when we tried to pull out the battery to recharged it we found it is stuck. We know all about the needed powerful grip in order to get battery out of lawn mower after all, we have used if often over the last few years. The lawn mower works great if we can get the battery recharged. My husband is so discouraged he is ready to give up so I need any and all suggestions please. This is extremely discouraging being the lawn mower isn't showing signs of age yet and would expect better from ryobi. Thanks for any help.


I know this is an old thread but I recently discovered a workaround that will end all this frustration. When loading the batteries in the lawnmower, I leave one unattached (just loosely placed in the battery compartment). This allows me to remove the loose one in order to lift the other (attached) one from underneath as I grip the release with my other hand. No more struggling!


----------



## chbduncan

I tried the solution posted by "Kurne" and it worked, my wife and I both have large hands and strong grips, so we were lucky there, but as was suggested in the post I read here, I pushed down on the battery, firmly. I heard the "Click" and then the battery came right out! I have yet to put it back in and see if the problem happens again, but I mentioned this because our first tries with this solution was to push down while the release button was pressed. My final try was to push down on the battery first, heard the "click" and then, I released and removed battery! Here's the post that worked...








ryobi battery stuck!


We have a ryobi lawn mower that we have owned and operated for over two years but when we tried to pull out the battery to recharged it we found it is stuck. We know all about the needed powerful grip in order to get battery out of lawn mower after all, we have used if often over the last few...




www.diychatroom.com




Most obliged!


----------



## PatB135

Sassygal said:


> We have a ryobi lawn mower that we have owned and operated for over two years but when we tried to pull out the battery to recharged it we found it is stuck. We know all about the needed powerful grip in order to get battery out of lawn mower after all, we have used if often over the last few years. The lawn mower works great if we can get the battery recharged. My husband is so discouraged he is ready to give up so I need any and all suggestions please. This is extremely discouraging being the lawn mower isn't showing signs of age yet and would expect better from ryobi. Thanks for any help.


I had the same issue with my Ryobi 21” 40V 6Ah lawnmower batteries getting stuck. I discovered the route cause is the battery temperature exceeds the melt point of the mowers battery enclosure at the bottom outside edge of the battery causing the battery to fuse/weld to the casing. That is why pushing down on the battery can sometimes free it, the click is the weld, which is quite small, breaking. The best way to free the batteries is to slide a thin plastic putty knife down the outside edge between the battery and the case, this will pry the two plastic components apart and break the small weld. To prevent it from welding again, insert cardboard card stock between the battery and casing, cut it to fit. I have notified Ryobi that they have a systemic design fault with the battery and enclosure, let’s see if they do anything about it. Exams the batteries for small oval spots at the bottom edge and then look inside the battery’s enclosure for matching ovals about 5mm by 4mm.


----------



## pj.linke

PatB135 said:


> I had the same issue with my Ryobi 21” 40V 6Ah lawnmower batteries getting stuck. I discovered the route cause is the battery temperature exceeds the melt point of the mowers battery enclosure at the bottom outside edge of the battery causing the battery to fuse/weld to the casing. That is why pushing down on the battery can sometimes free it, the click is the weld, which is quite small, breaking. The best way to free the batteries is to slide a thin plastic putty knife down the outside edge between the battery and the case, this will pry the two plastic components apart and break the small weld. To prevent it from welding again, insert cardboard card stock between the battery and casing, cut it to fit. I have notified Ryobi that they have a systemic design fault with the battery and enclosure, let’s see if they do anything about it. Exams the batteries for small oval spots at the bottom edge and then look inside the battery’s enclosure for matching ovals about 5mm by 4mm.


I just purchased the 40v 21" crosscut and the right battery refuses to budge. The other came out when I got someone under it, but the other just doesn't move. I'll go give the puddy knife idea a try tomorrow and report back. If that doesn't work it's going back.


----------



## joed

If it is new under warranty I would just return it. If you damage it with the putty knife returning it might be a problem.


----------



## pj.linke

joed said:


> If it is new under warranty I would just return it. If you damage it with the putty knife returning it might be a problem.


Didn't see this until after I tried it. Doesn't matter anyway, it didn't work. It wobbles but will not break free. I'll bring it back Tuesday.


----------



## babs617

This happened to me. I tried everything listed above. I contacted Ryobi and they said it was a known issue, keep trying to push the button. No help at all. So, I continued with the 3 screw drivers, one holding the lid, one pushed into the button holding in the inner click, the other being used as a kind of crow bar. Then, I tried using the dog leash as suggested above. I noticed I couldn't get it threaded around one of the corners. So i used a crow bar, with lots more pressure right at the spot I couldn't get threaded. Finally, it popped. What had happened was the plastic had melted there on the side. Not sure what I'm going to do going forward but my advice is to not buy this lawnmower in the first place, and if you have already, keep trying all around the battery not just the button.


----------

